# Having Fun with ez track



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I've bought some EZ track on e-bay to try out and have had some fun putting it together in drifferent ways to see what I could get away with.
This is what I did last. It will be awhile before I get to do a real layout but for now this has been fun.







As you can see it's not pretty but fun.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rocky,

Looks like lots of fun! However ... this is where you bow your head and solemnly chant in a soft, monotonous voice:

"Ohh, Gods of Gravity ... I beseech thee to tread softly on my layout and grant my rolling stock safe passage through thy most difficult terrain. I realize that I venture ever so closely to The Edge, but do so with only the most humble respect for your diving power."

(And repeat at least 3 times a day.)

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Yep TJ it's crashed but aways falls on the inside coming around that loop She's has to have the momentum going up the hill or the cars pull off to the inside.I think I need a long straight away and than turn to the top. 

I need more room.:laugh:
I copied that prayer down and taped it to the door so I can read each time I enter.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Amazing!*

Rocky My Friend.....heed the prayer of Brother TJ and you have what looks like an engineering marvel. Whatever ever happens make sure its not your most expensive Loco.....get a sacrificial unit that can handle top speed, fast curves, and plummeting over the edge crashing to the floor!:laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

TRAIN MURDERER!!!

the penalty of this crime is DEATH


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

video evidence FTW ( :

cheers
Tap


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*TJ.................*

" but do so with only the most humble respect for your* diving* power"?

Is this a "Hex?":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Turn your train around...at least this way it will handle your steepest track going down.....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> " but do so with only the most humble respect for your* diving* power"?
> 
> Is this a "Hex?":laugh::laugh::laugh:


Jim,

That's too funny ... When I wrote that way back, I'm sure I had intended to write "divine power" ... but my subconcious blurted out "diving power".  (Just realizing that now!) Makes better sense, in this regard, I think! :laugh:

TJ


----------

